# Cornerstone Music Festival



## RnJ (Jun 11, 2009)

...in Bushnell, Illinois. 2009, to be current. Is anybody else going this year?


----------



## readyg (Jun 18, 2009)

Apparently Im going, my buddy told me he 'knows people' so were getting in. Works for me.


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Jun 18, 2009)

fuck that, a bunch of shitty christian hardcore bands.
to each your own I guess.


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 18, 2009)

mewithoutYou and La Dispute are awesome. If I could get in for free I would go for them.


----------



## RnJ (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, the line-up's not that great this year, what with no Psalters...but mwY is definitely gonna be a highlight. I'm going for the seminars and experiences this year.


----------



## RnJ (Jun 19, 2009)

readyg said:


> Apparently Im going, my buddy told me he 'knows people' so were getting in. Works for me.



I'm not sure where I'm camping yet, as I'll probably be crashing with my friends...but I'd like to meet up with some other travelers. They tend to be beside the Underground Stage, where all the punk shows go down. Do you guys know where you'll be hanging out?


----------



## dime (Jun 19, 2009)

im going....im gonna be camping in the jungle


----------



## readyg (Jun 19, 2009)

RnJ said:


> I'm not sure where I'm camping yet, as I'll probably be crashing with my friends...but I'd like to meet up with some other travelers. They tend to be beside the Underground Stage, where all the punk shows go down. Do you guys know where you'll be hanging out?



If theres gonna be other travellers, they'll probably be near the trash cans. hah


----------



## RnJ (Jun 19, 2009)

I heard that last year already, Cornerstone has a shelf or unit where people are to stack their left-overs, so others can take them and eat it. It's a great idea, although not so fun as digging up the cans which are in plain view.


----------



## dime (Jun 19, 2009)

RnJ said:


> I heard that last year already, Cornerstone has a shelf or unit where people are to stack their left-overs, so others can take them and eat it



no they have boxed next to the trash cans for leftovers


----------



## RnJ (Jul 26, 2009)

I hadn't been to Cstone in a few years...wow...there really is a lot of terrible hardcore bands there. Not like that's a new things, I just figured that being in a metalcore band was a fad of 2004, and wouldn't last long.

My highlights of the fest were mewithoutYou, the Illalogical Spoon, Charity (of Psalters), Soulmobile Eternal, Timbre, Dignan and Bread & Circuses.


----------



## Exile (Aug 4, 2009)

Ive never managed to head down. I hear that Papa fest is a really cool fest where a lot of cstone kids go. I dont think theyre throwing one again this year.


----------



## RnJ (Aug 4, 2009)

PAPA is really cool. I was hoping to go this year, but it wasn't happening. Then some guy who was doing talks on anarcho-primitivism said that the Psalters only put it on every other year, so there will be one next year.

I sure wish...definitely would be a lot of rad folks down there.


----------

